# Critique 18 yr old APHA gelding please



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

This is Tobi he's a 18 yr old Paint gelding, yes his feet need to be done, farrier will be out soon. Please let me know what you see in him. He's not really that under himself in the front end could get him to square up right. Thanks


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow, he's a little powerhouse, look at that shoulder! I like this horse, he looks tough.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

He will go anywhere, through anything, and is very kind and gentle, he's right around 16 hands maybe a hair under. He has a trot that will jar your filling loose though.


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

Love the older kids, very dependable and sometimes much more tolerant of any rider mistakes.


----------



## Chopsticks (Mar 11, 2012)

handsome boy, what is going on in the second photo with his left front foot? looks very flat long toes with underrun feet....


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

His feet are terrible he won't hold shoes for more than 3 weeks, combination of bad horn and deep sand, like I said the farrier will be out soon he's on vacation. I herniated 2 disc's in my back recently so I can't trim him any more because he likes to lean on you when you do his feet, I tried doing it with his feet on the stand and I just couldn't get it right on the inside.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

I like him! The only thing that really sticks out to me is that, he appears to have a short neck, but I cant say much about that, my Paint does as well

Love his markings though!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks, I like him too I've had him since he was 18 months old.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

cmarie said:


> Thanks, I like him too I've had him since he was 18 months old.


Wow! Thats awesome, do you have a timeline of photos? I love seeing horses mature as they grow up


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I wish I did but with computers crashing I've lost most of my older pictures.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Not a bad shoulder. Neck is set a little bit high.
Thick front legs, but not a real fault. He's a beef cake all around lol. My aunt's ex boyfriend has a stallion who looks almost identical!
Long in the back and high in the wither,
Long slope to his croupe .
He's not standing square, but nothing seems to be glaringly wrong with his hind legs.


----------

